# New strings and cables for my 2009 Hoyt Alphamax 32?



## txgolfer45 (Dec 20, 2005)

I bought this bow used off AT last Fall. I'm thinking about getting new strings and cable for it since I really don't know the history of the current strings. I believe they are the original strings that came with the bow. 

Suggestions?


----------



## BlueElite (Aug 15, 2010)

I would recommend 60X strings. The astro flight material has been working great for us with his strings.


----------



## andy7yo (Nov 22, 2005)

A lot of good builders on this site. Just look around and you will see.


----------



## spot&dot (Nov 4, 2003)

I'd recommend 60X as well. Great strings at a great price. www.60xCustomStrings.com


----------



## txgolfer45 (Dec 20, 2005)

I'll have to find out what my local shop will charge to install the new strings & cable, peep, d-loop for strings I bring in vs ordering strings through them and getting them installed.


----------



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

I would suggest wicked1, 60x or ex wolverine they are all great builders. I would go with then rather than what your shop has.imo...Also if you can watch what they do and learn to do it yourself.


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

I'll tell you this much. I have shot stock strings and custom strings. You can't go wrong with a custom made string. Even if you have to pay your shop a little bit to get them put on you'll be much happier!
Now who do I suggest? Ive shot a few custom string makers and through all my research and experiences I have to say go with Wicked 1! Joe and Shawna will treat you right. Check out the thread I have below and if you have any questions please feel free to pm me and I'll help you out! 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showt...light=Wicked1+strings+for+Wicked+Little+Price


----------

